# Dension Icelink Cradle/Belkin Car Kit hack...works



## bcruze (Jan 23, 2002)

*iPod: Dension Icelink Cradle/Belkin Car Kit hack...works*

Finished up the Dension Icelink cradle hack and it works like a charm. Basically, took an Icelink cradle (purchased from Dension w/o the rest of the Icelink package), figured out the pinout of the male 8 pin mini-DIN connector, cut the doc connector off of the Belkin Car Kit, grafted on a female 8 pin mini-DIN and plugged it all up...works fantastic. So nice to have an active cradle now, just drop it in the cradle for instant charging and line out...no more fishing around in the glove box for a cable. pics below...comments welcome:
http://www.cruze.org/projects/...04-15
Note: I'll be getting rid of the ugly glovebox setup soon...I'll post pics of that



_Modified by bcruze at 1:32 PM 4-18-2005_


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: iPod: Dension Icelink Cradle/Belkin Car Kit hack...works (bcruze)*

Looks good. I might have some things that can help you. I sent you an E-mail


----------



## bcruze (Jan 23, 2002)

*Re: iPod: Dension Icelink Cradle/Belkin Car Kit hack...works (Enfig Motorsport)*

Thanks. I almost have my switch in the ashtray done...I'll post that when it's done.


----------



## bcruze (Jan 23, 2002)

Here is the pinout of the Dension cradle if anyone is interested:
1 - Right Channel
2 - Ground
3 - Left Channel
4 - +12v
5 - ??? This one didn't register on any pin, not needed anyhow
6 - Ground
7 - Serial Tx
8 - Serial Rx


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: (bcruze)*

Very cool. Does it pause the ipod when the power is cut?


----------



## bcruze (Jan 23, 2002)

*Re: (Enfig Motorsport)*

Nope, I didn't hook up the ACC wire from the Belkin to anything since the whole pause-when-unplugged thing isn't that important to me. 
However, I'm not so sure that you'd be able to do it anyhow since pin 21 on the Dension's dock connector didn't test out to any of the 8 pins in the DIN plug (but it is hooked up to something, I'm guessing there is a resistor on the little Dension PCB that I couldn't see w/o taking the whole cradle apart...I was afraid I'd break it). You can see pin 21 is tinned in the full size image of this picture, I'm just not sure what it's connected to:
http://cruze.org/pics/showpic.html?image=2521


----------



## blarsen (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: iPod: Dension Icelink Cradle/Belkin Car Kit hack...works (bcruze)*

What's the point?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: iPod: Dension Icelink Cradle/Belkin Car Kit hack...works (blarsen)*

The poin of what?


----------



## bcruze (Jan 23, 2002)

*Re: iPod: Dension Icelink Cradle/Belkin Car Kit hack...works (blarsen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blarsen* »_What's the point? 

If you need an explination of the benefits of having an active cradle you just drop the ipod into vs. having to fish a cable out/having one dangling there all the time then this is not for you.


----------

